# Predator 3500 inverter question



## Handirifle (Jan 25, 2021)

Howdy to all, first time here and first post. Just recently (just before Christmas) a new Predator 3500 inverter generator. Tons of good reviews online, and from friends I RV with. Have used it only once, and that was to run my 110v mig welder. Worked great.

It does have the typical "surging" issue, often mentioned online. Mine only has a few hours on it and I pulled the idle jet to see if it needed cleaning. Well the temps are around 40* and my cold hands, combined with the slippery little plastic orifice, and it slipped right out. All I heard was the clack of plastic hitting plastic. The jet hitting something plastic inside the generator.

So far I have pulled the air filter and housing, partially pulled the carb, to no avail. Tomorrow I am going to pull the pull start side of the housing and see where that little sucker went.

Worst case, where do I get a new idle jet? I have heard some forums, folks say parts are hard to get from Harbor Freight. Luckily, we are not planning any RV trips soon. 

Oh yes, the surging. I have read where folks say drill holes in the outside case, and others say to the removable air filter cover. To test either, I ran mine with the filter cover completely open, so lack of air is not my units issue. I had pulled the jet once earlier today, it was slippery then too, and thought it was clean. I was pulling it this time to MAKE SURE. So now I get to pull half the generator apart looking for it. Anyone else ever have this kind of luck?

Sorry for the long introductory post.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

eBay: Predator 3500 watt Generator Low speed Jet & O-rings Restores your Idle 24hrShip | eBay

HF only sells the entire carburetor. Here's their list of parts:


----------



## Handirifle (Jan 25, 2021)

Ouch. Yea I found an online source for jets, hopefully he has a pilot jet. Gonna tear the pull start cover off tomorrow. Hopefully I find it, and will get one as a spare, in case ole fumble fingers ever pulls it out again. 
Thanks for the list and info.


----------



## Handirifle (Jan 25, 2021)

Tempted to check my tiller and see if it has the same one. Pretty sure it has a Predator engine.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

new carb is the way to go.


----------



## Handirifle (Jan 25, 2021)

iowagold said:


> new carb is the way to go.



Please explain why a new carb is the way to go? This is a brand new generator.

Along the new carb line, this carb has a control module on top for the eco idle function. I do not wish to lose that function, since it does allow for quieter low-load running. Even if I got a new one, I am not sure it would be correct. Unless I got it from Harbor Freight.

I have the 2 yr replacement warranty on this gen, and if I ever find the jet, and am still unhappy with the surging, I could always return it for a replacement.


----------



## Handirifle (Jan 25, 2021)

tabora said:


> eBay: Predator 3500 watt Generator Low speed Jet & O-rings Restores your Idle 24hrShip | eBay


Wow, JUST now saw this link. Thanks. I did about 6 different searches on ebay and amazon, and came up blank on parts. Must have used the wrong terms. Thanks. I will order it as a spare, just in case.


----------



## Old man here (Nov 5, 2020)

Handirifle said:


> Wow, JUST now saw this link. Thanks. I did about 6 different searches on ebay and amazon, and came up blank on parts. Must have used the wrong terms. Thanks. I will order it as a spare, just in case.


If worse comes to worse. Put the carb bowl back on and dump the gas, and exchange it for a new one at HF.


----------



## Handirifle (Jan 25, 2021)

Well I checked my tiller and it is the same one. So after well over an hour, pulling all removable panels, I still did not find the original, so I pulled the one from my tiller. I knew it was clogged, so I cleaned it, and installed it. 

It runs, but there is a little miss at idle. MIGHT be the O rings on the old jet, since they seemed flat on the outside edge. I have the ebay one on order, so will swap them out, when it arrives. If that doesn't fix it, I will exchange it.


----------



## Jump (Nov 19, 2020)

I wonder if you will run up against Harbor Freight's new warranty program. From what I've read, HF has a repair facility, rather than returning and replacing items, you must send the item in for repair. I have no direct knowledge of this, just what I've read.

Jump


----------



## Handirifle (Jan 25, 2021)

I paid an extra $156 for a 2 yr replacement program, that skips any repair. Otherwise, yes it does go to a repair facility. I got it just before Christmas, on a 15% off sale, which save me $120 off the gen. So the warranty was almost free.


----------



## Jump (Nov 19, 2020)

Handirifle said:


> I paid an extra $156 for a 2 yr replacement program, that skips any repair. Otherwise, yes it does go to a repair facility. I got it just before Christmas, on a 15% off sale, which save me $120 off the gen. So the warranty was almost free.


Good to know, thanks for the info, that clarifies things.
That was a smart move to opt for the replacement option.

Jump


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

so why are you working on a gen under replacement warranty?


----------



## Handirifle (Jan 25, 2021)

Good question, as the only issue it had was surging, and most reports seem to indicate, even new ones, might have a clogged idle jet, so that was what I was checking. Lol, till I lost the darn thing. If that fixed it, Zi have no issue doing that, even in a new one. Besides, its a PITA to drain the gas and oil, and load it on the truck, and haul it 25 miles to the nearest Harbor Freight. I did call them yesterday, and they are out of stock till Thursday, maybe, anyway. They were not sure when the next order is coming in. 

They got real popular when the 15% off sale hit, saving folks $120. Predator machines almost never go on sale.


----------



## Old man here (Nov 5, 2020)

Patience.


----------



## Handirifle (Jan 25, 2021)

That got sold out with the 15% off, lol.


----------



## Handirifle (Jan 25, 2021)

Ok an update. I have watched numerous youtubes mentioning how rich these run, and checking my plug, after only 3 hrs run time, and sure enough it was getting sooty. So I ordered the size #68 main jet most recommend. Their spiel was they come with a #76 and so I ordered a 68. It arrived yesterday, and I installed it today. Turns out my factory was a #77, so I will definitely keep an eye on the plug for a too lean situation. Don't want to burn a piston or valve. 
As I mentioned earlier, I pulled the low speed jet from my tiller, and cleaned it, since I didn't want to wait for the new one to arrive. The O rings were flat on the outside, and turns out my metric box of O rings from Harbor Freight had the exact match, yay.

Swapped O rings and installed the jet back in the generator and fired it up. Happy to report it purrs like a kitten. VERY happy with the work done. I WILL keep am eye on the plug though, and go up to a 70 or so, if needed. 
I am thinking this will cut down on the over sooting of the spark arrestor as well.

Thanks for the tips and sources.


----------



## Handirifle (Jan 25, 2021)

Oh, forgot to mention, the new low speed jet, will go into my tiller.


----------

